# tournys



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

does anyone know of any open bass tourys between now and the middle of october around NW ohio?


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Kokosing Valley Bass Club will have their annual fall open bass tourney at Pleasant Hill on Saturday Sept 28 from 7 - 3 PM. Entry fee is $70 with optional $10 big bass pot. Entry form available at Knox Marine and entries will be accepted at the sign in table. 1st place is $1250 based on 50 boat field.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Has "5 Star" had their last tourney of the year at Delaware yet?


----------

